# Extracting



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

A friend (Dorado here) came over and extracted today. He figures 14 G from two hives.










This one here shows what it is all about.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey hey, pure gold!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice pic, wow, extracting outside....at least it looks like it's outside and no bees flying around...


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Screened porch.


----------



## dorado (Jul 12, 2004)

Correction!! I crushed and squeezed the cappings and let them drain overnight. Add 1 more gallon to make it a total of 15 1/4 gallons.


----------

